# Orbital Sander Question



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a DeWalt random orbital sander that I purchased about 4.5 years ago. It has performed quite well over the years and gotten a lot of use. I have noticed in the last couple of months however that it has become increasingly hard to handle. When placing in down on a peice of wood to sand, it wants to jump all over the place. I have to use a lot of force just to keep it from jumping all over the place. This doesn't seem too normal to me. It never used to be like that. Can this be fixed or is it time for a new sander? 

If I need a new sander I was thinking about getting a Porter Cable this time. Are they any better than DeWalt?


----------



## WHWoodworking (Nov 1, 2011)

Have you dropped it one too many times and maybe bent the shaft? I did that to a Bosch (which I also highly recommend) and although it didn't become impossible to handle, it did jump around a bit and didn't do a very good job anymore. One way to check is turn it on then off and watch the gap between the sanding pad and the body of the sander, look for wobble as it slows down.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

WHWoodworking said:


> Have you dropped it one too many times and maybe bent the shaft? I did that to a Bosch (which I also highly recommend) and although it didn't become impossible to handle, it did jump around a bit and didn't do a very good job anymore. One way to check is turn it on then off and watch the gap between the sanding pad and the body of the sander, look for wobble as it slows down.


Thank you.

What you described sounds very similar to what I am seeing. I haven't dropped it but I noticed it starting to get all wobbly after I wet sanded a very large wood countertop. It got very heavy use for that application over a couple days or so. The motor started sounding a little louder than normal and then it started getting all wobbly. I wonder if the wet sanding was too much for the motor to handle?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

You didn't specify model #.

Do the RPM's increase when you lift it off of workpiece?

I have a 421 that I have abused for at least 15 yrs.
When the RPM's increase, I have replaced this part twice.

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/dust-sealbrake-p-69142.html?osCsid=1ji0fll2n3125678dndbhfndu2 :smile:


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

mdntrdr said:


> You didn't specify model #.
> 
> Do the RPM's increase when you lift it off of workpiece?
> 
> ...


Yes the RPMs do increase when I lift off of the wood. 

The model number is 
<LI class=last>Model #: D26451K 
I'll have to see if that part will fit that model. If it's repairable I'd rather fix it than buy a new one. It's worked very well over the years.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ROS's aren't designed to be used as a wet sander. I've never used it for wet sanding, so I can't comment on any damage you incurred using it that way. I will say it doesn't do it any good.

If you have it set up for hook and loop, the pad may be worn in one area more than another, or some of the pad may have gathered toward one side. It's possible the shaft bearing(s) are worn. If you take it in for repairs, the bench fee alone might make buying a new one a good idea.












 







.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> ROS's aren't designed to be used as a wet sander. I've never used it for wet sanding, so I can't comment on any damage you incurred using it that way. I will say it doesn't do it any good.
> 
> If you have it set up for hook and loop, the pad may be worn in one area more than another, or some of the pad may have gathered toward one side. It's possible the shaft bearing(s) are worn. If you take it in for repairs, the bench fee alone might make buying a new one a good idea.
> 
> ...


Yeah I kind of figured it might be a bit pricey to take it in for repairs. I was hoping it would just be a part that I could replace myself. I will check it as you described and see if it could be the pad. 

If not I am thinking eitehr Porter Cable or Bosch.

Thanks


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Tom5151 said:


> Yeah I kind of figured it might be a bit pricey to take it in for repairs. I was hoping it would just be a part that I could replace myself. I will check it as you described and see if it could be the pad.
> 
> If not I am thinking eitehr Porter Cable or Bosch.
> 
> Thanks


I have a PC....love it
Used to have a Bosch...didn't like the ergonomics....too tall
I also have a Ridgid that performs very well and has a very long cord....handy


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> I have a PC....love it
> Used to have a Bosch...didn't like the ergonomics....too tall
> I also have a Ridgid that performs very well and has a very long cord....handy


I was originally thinking Ridgid but read some negative reviews. Sounds like you are having good luck with yours. I may have to recheck that. You mentioned that the Bosch was too tall. Was that a real noticebale downside when using it?

Which PC do you have?

Thanks


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

It does indeed sound like the brake belt...it shouldn't be turning until pressure is applied. Easy fix...remove the pad and there it is.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

what scot said will tame your machine down.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks guys...i will give that a shot for now and see if it fixes it...if not....time for a new sander


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Time to throw in my monkey wrench - I've never wet sanded before and it sounds aggressive. I've noticed in the past that when I'm scraping or hand planning a board, if my work gets sloppy and try to sand, my sander jumps around quite a bit and I have to force it steady. After a bit of sanding, it gets more manageable as it gets smoother. I would suggest you try your sander on another piece of wood just to see if it jumps around.

As for sander models, I have the Porter Cable 330 and really like it. I've only had it for a couple of years but I use it a lot. My tool experience draws me towards the Bosch or PC brands. As for the the Rigid tools, I learned that they are made by the same company that use to make the good old quality Craftsman brand my Dad always bought and swore by. When Craftsman decided to go the cheap and crappy route, the company they abandoned landed a contract with Home Depot - thus Rigid was born.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

BernieL said:


> Time to throw in my monkey wrench - I've never wet sanded before and it sounds aggressive. I've noticed in the past that when I'm scraping or hand planning a board, if my work gets sloppy and try to sand, my sander jumps around quite a bit and I have to force it steady. After a bit of sanding, it gets more manageable as it gets smoother. I would suggest you try your sander on another piece of wood just to see if it jumps around.
> 
> As for sander models, I have the Porter Cable 330 and really like it. I've only had it for a couple of years but I use it a lot. My tool experience draws me towards the Bosch or PC brands. As for the the Rigid tools, I learned that they are made by the same company that use to make the good old quality Craftsman brand my Dad always bought and swore by. When Craftsman decided to go the cheap and crappy route, the company they abandoned landed a contract with Home Depot - thus Rigid was born.


Yes, wet sanding with the ROS was not one of may smarter moves. I think that's what runined it. I no longer do that. The issues I am seeing now are all when dry sanding.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Tom - since its' all your sanding, I think its' time for a new one... Like I stated, my PC330 is a very nice machine but I really like the Bosch tools. They are a good quality and solid tools. I own a few...


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

BernieL said:


> Tom - since its' all your sanding, I think its' time for a new one... Like I stated, my PC330 is a very nice machine but I really like the Bosch tools. They are a good quality and solid tools. I own a few...


I think I'll give the replacement part a quick shot first and if that doesn't work I think you are right about getting a new one.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Tom5151 said:


> I think I'll give the replacement part a quick shot first and if that doesn't work I think you are right about getting a new one.


Hey all,

Just a quick follow up on this.

So I eneded up getting the replacement brake parts:

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/brake-p-93827.html
and 
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/spring-p-93828.html

Installed the new parts last night and the pad is still spinning way too fast when the sander is lifted off the material. And when on the material, the sander is still jerking all over the place and fighting me all the way. 

This is my sander:
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/dewalt-d26451-type-random-orbit-sander-parts-c-1009_2742_4004.html

It seems like the brake is simply not engaging the pad enough to slow it down. My question is, is it possible that pad itself could be bad or worn to a point where it won't contact the brake? There was a very thin (micro thin) peice of metal or aluminum or something that used to be attached to the back of the pad. It was very worn and shredded in spots so I just pulled off what was left of it. I am wondering if that thin peice of metal is somehow necessary for contacting the brake.

I am wondering if perhaps as an experiment I could put some peices of duct tape on the backside of the pad to build it up enough so that it engages the brake. 

Wanted to see what folks think first and then if worse comes to worse I am out to buy a new sander.

Thanks.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Hmm... Replacing the brake part always tamed my DeWalt.

Not sure if a new pad will fix it or not, it might if it is worn. :smile:


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

mdntrdr said:


> Hmm... Replacing the brake part always tamed my DeWalt.
> 
> Not sure if a new pad will fix it or not, it might if it is worn. :smile:


yeah its a bit of a mystery to me too.......i thought for sure the new brake would have done it


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Tom5151 said:


> I have a DeWalt random orbital sander that I purchased about 4.5 years ago. It has performed quite well over the years and gotten a lot of use. I have noticed in the last couple of months however that it has become increasingly hard to handle. When placing in down on a peice of wood to sand, it wants to jump all over the place. I have to use a lot of force just to keep it from jumping all over the place. This doesn't seem too normal to me. It never used to be like that. Can this be fixed or is it time for a new sander?
> 
> If I need a new sander I was thinking about getting a Porter Cable this time. Are they any better than DeWalt?


All things deterioate with time and use. I imagine that it is just time for that saw to be put to pasture and for you to get a new one.

George


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

GeorgeC said:


> All things deterioate with time and use. I imagine that it is just time for that saw to be put to pasture and for you to get a new one.
> 
> George


You're probably right George. I just dont want to admit it just yet....lol


----------

